# Your top 3 games



## GivenToFly (Oct 16, 2011)

What are the top 3 games you've ever played.

Mine are...

3. Half Life 2
2. Deus Ex
1. System Shock 2

I freaking loooooved System Shock 2. What a great IP that was. The villain (Shodan) was so freaky and I honestly think without her Glados wouldn't even exist.

This quote still gives me chills


----------



## Xiason (Oct 19, 2011)

1. Earthbound
2. Bioshock
3. Painkiller

Painkiller isn't exactly the best story-wise, but oh my god, is that stake gun fun.

Earthbound... I literally cried for hours at the final boss. This is probably a spoiler, so don't read if you haven't finished it, but I identified with him so much. He was in so much pain, and in Earthbound 0, all he wanted was to be Ninten's friend. :c Damn, I'm weird.

Half Life 2 was really good as well. c:


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

1.Uncharted 2
2.God Of War 3
3.Bad Company 2 (Multiplayer)


rented Deus Ex, Got Boring after 30 minutes.


----------



## GivenToFly (Oct 16, 2011)

successful said:


> 1.Uncharted 2
> 2.God Of War 3
> 3.Bad Company 2 (Multiplayer)
> 
> rented Deus Ex, Got Boring after 30 minutes.


I loved Human Revolution but I meant the original one in my list.


----------



## Einangra (Jul 28, 2010)

1. Final Fantasy VII
2. Metal Gear Solid
3. GTA 3

All games that I played in my teens. First RPG, first stealth game and first 3D open world game. Iconic moments in gaming, for me at least.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

It's funny how Shadow of the Colussus and Okami are probably the best games I've ever played, yet I never finished them. Which is why I don't consider them my favourites. When I played them it was just so amazing. 

I'd go and beat them, but my playstation 2 went kaputt.


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

1. Sonic 2 (still play it lol)
2. WWF Smackdown
3. GTA Vice City
These games all blew me away when I played them.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

1. MGS3
2. Streets of Rage 2
3. Arkham Asylum _(Just bought Arkham City the other day so this position may change real soon tho)_


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors
Counter-Strike: Source
Fallout 3


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

GivenToFly said:


> What are the top 3 games you've ever played.
> 2. Deus Ex
> 1. System Shock 2


3. A toss between S.t.a.l.k.e.r: Shadow of Chernobyl, Morrowind, Borderlands or Metroid Prime.

All great games either way.


----------



## Oldsoul68 (Oct 11, 2011)

Have to go with 3 as my favorites..

1. Morrowind----to this day I believe still the best RPG ever made---Xbox

2. Shin Megmai Tensi: Nocturne----simply amazing Japanese rpg---PS2

3. Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth-----This game was even better than HP Lovecraft himself could/would have imagined. You must look into this game.----Xbox


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

1. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
2. Final Fantasy IX
3. Persona 3 FES

Next place would be Grandia for PS1.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

1. Fallout 2 (I can't believe fallout hasn't gotten any love yet)
2. Deus Ex
3. Baldur's Gate 2


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Xiason said:


> 1. Earthbound


2. Zelda: A Link to the Past
3. Another World


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hmm three huh? Can a while series count as one? Or universe?

1) Half Life / Portal universe (favourite game would probably be Half Life)
2) Monkey Island (favourite: Curse of MI)
3) DooM ][

I like lots of other games, but those will always be my favourite. 
So many childhood memories. *sigh*


----------



## Sain (Sep 19, 2011)

1) Baldur's Gate
2) Chrono Trigger
3) Diablo II

Not including MMO's though; Ultima Online is by far my favorite game.


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

1. Half Life 2
2. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
3. Resident Evil 4


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

1. Shadow of the Colossus 
2. Fallout 3
3. Resident Evil 4 


I enjoy RPGs and since the only games developers make nowadays are FPS I haven't played a game in a really long time.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

1) Kirby Air Ride
2) Fable (series [haters gonna hate] )
3) Ocarina of Time


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Uncharted 2
Red Dead Redemption
Bastion

Not in a certain order. Was hard to choose just 3.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

1. Skyrim
2. Skyrim
3. Skyrim

Notable mention: Skyrim


----------



## nSwany (Jul 21, 2011)

1. Live-A-Live: Perfect Balance between music, story, and gameplay, too bad the game's way too easy.(This spot is interchangeable with Dragon Warrior VII)
2. Shining Force: Great strategy game with some catchy tunes.
3. Darkstalkers: Vampire Savior: Hands down my favorite fighting game and overall favorite arcade game.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Chris2012 said:


> 1. Skyrim
> 2. Skyrim
> 3. Skyrim
> 
> Notable mention: Skyrim


It's not even out yet


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

If time spent playing = to a top 3 list then

1. Goldeneye 
2. MW2
3. Ocarina of time


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

jamesd said:


> It's not even out yet


It annoys me more than anything when people say that. I know it's not out yet. I wasn't being serious, but I believe it will be amazing based off the evidence of all the past Bethesda games. They have plenty of games that have wowed me in the past. I know this game will do the same.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Off the top of my head:

Order of the Griffon (on the ol' Turbo-Grafx 16 system)
Descent
Deus Ex

Honorable Mention: Metal Gear Solid 1



GivenToFly said:


> 1. System Shock 2


I STILL have yet to play this game. I've been meaning to get it since it came out (which is what, over 10 years now?).


----------



## troutmaskreplica (Oct 24, 2011)

1) Morrowind
2) Deus ex 
3) Mount & Blade: Warband


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

FIFA
Flight Sim X
FIFA


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Ocarina of Time
Resident Evil 4
Super Mario Bros 3

Notable mentions to Deusx Ex, Metroid Prime, The Legend of Zelda, Goldeneye, Tetris and Double Dragon II. This is why I hate making top lists - I never can stop at the limit.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Chris2012 said:


> It annoys me more than anything when people say that. I know it's not out yet. I wasn't being serious, but I believe it will be amazing based off the evidence of all the past Bethesda games. They have plenty of games that have wowed me in the past. I know this game will do the same.


True. I love open world rpg/adventure games. Fallout 3 is one of my favorite games of all time. Hopefully Skyrim will deliver.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Perfect Dark
Grand Prix 2


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

1) Persona 4 (PS2)
2) Final Fantasy VII (PS1)
3) Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition (PC)


----------



## Tommmy (Oct 13, 2011)

1) Okami
2) Fallout: New Vegas
3) ?????

I can't really decided on my third, it's between things like Monster Hunter Tri, Mass Effect 2, Resident Evil, Super Street Fighter II.

I can see Skyrim slotting in there though.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake eater
Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes
Devil May Cry 3


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

3.Heroes III
2.Assassins Creed Brotherhood
1.Blood omen legacy of kain


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Bioshock
Red dead redemption
Bioshock 2


----------



## Ratatat (Sep 8, 2010)

Always tough picking favorites.

1) Zelda Link to the Past
2) Chrono Trigger
3) Metal Gear Solid 1-4


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Batman:Arkham Asylum
Bioshock
Ocarina Of Time

AND IM PUTTING A FOURTH IN OKAY??

Fallout New Vegas

These will most likely change.
Falling back in love with Amnesia: Dark Descent.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

River In The Mountain said:


> Batman:Arkham Asylum
> Bioshock
> Ocarina Of Time
> 
> ...


I saw that for $4 on steam and was thinking of buying it, but I am most likely too wimpy to play it haha. I might buy it and hide under covers while I get one of my cousins to play it.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

scooby said:


> I saw that for $4 on steam and was thinking of buying it, but I am most likely too wimpy to play it haha. I might buy it and hide under covers while I get one of my cousins to play it.


haha do! :yes I played it vicariously through somebody else first then tried it out myself. Its really atmospheric sound wise and I think what _really_ gets to you when you're playing is that you cant actually kill anything in it. You have no weapons at all. Totally helpless! 

I have a feeling I'm not selling this all to well :um

Btw, your user pic, am trying to figure out if thats Robert Ford pointing a gun or Doctor Simon Tam from Firefly. hmmm. Pretty sure its Robert Ford. ^^


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

River In The Mountain said:


> haha do! :yes I played it vicariously through somebody else first then tried it out myself. Its really atmospheric sound wise and I think what _really_ gets to you when you're playing is that you cant actually kill anything in it. You have no weapons at all. Totally helpless!
> 
> I have a feeling I'm not selling this all to well :um
> 
> Btw, your user pic, am trying to figure out if thats Robert Ford pointing a gun or Doctor Simon Tam from Firefly. hmmm. Pretty sure its Robert Ford. ^^


Yep, its Robert Ford pointing at Jesse. My absolute favourite movie. I'll probably buy the game because its such a discount from its normal price anyway.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

scooby said:


> Yep, its Robert Ford pointing at Jesse. My absolute favourite movie. I'll probably buy the game because its such a discount from its normal price anyway.


:clap

Yep Assassination of Jesse James by the rest of the really long title is up there on my fave movies list. One of my favourite western/bios definitely. :yes


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

River In The Mountain said:


> :clap
> 
> Yep Assassination of Jesse James by the rest of the really long title is up there on my fave movies list. One of my favourite western/bios definitely. :yes


Oh I was meant to ask this but spaced out a bit, but I see you have Arkham Aslyum in your top 3 (this game sits just out of top 3 for me, loved it) Have you tried Arkham City? If so what did you think of it?


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

scooby said:


> Oh I was meant to ask this but spaced out a bit, but I see you have Arkham Aslyum in your top 3 (this game sits just out of top 3 for me, loved it) Have you tried Arkham City? If so what did you think of it?


I had it pre-ordered, was due to arrive, but got damaged in flash floods we had here in sunny old Ireland.:no
Have to re-order it! Can't wait though, I LOVED Arkham Asylum and I've heard great things about Arkham City. They've apparently upped the villains and the boss fights are better etc, more to explore. :yes So yeah, really looking forward to trying it out. 
Have you played it?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

River In The Mountain said:


> I had it pre-ordered, was due to arrive, but got damaged in flash floods we had here in sunny old Ireland.:no
> Have to re-order it! Can't wait though, I LOVED Arkham Asylum and I've heard great things about Arkham City. They've apparently upped the villains and the boss fights are better etc, more to explore. :yes So yeah, really looking forward to trying it out.
> Have you played it?


Yep and completed the main storyline and the Catwoman dlc. Right now I'd say that I enjoyed AA slightly more, but I've got a LOT more side missions to do to and more villains to run into give a proper answer . I really enjoyed the atmosphere of the asylum and the scarecrow parts in the first one. Now that I'm thinking about it, I do think Arkham city is better though.

I hope that didn't spoil anything.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm hoping I can list Uncharted 3 as one of my top 3. Please be as awesome/better than Uncharted 2.


----------



## GioUK (Sep 26, 2011)

3) Halo
2) Sonic Adventure
1) Shenmue I 

ahh man i loved my Dreamcast :nw


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

scooby said:


> Yep and completed the main storyline and the Catwoman dlc. Right now I'd say that I enjoyed AA slightly more, but I've got a LOT more side missions to do to and more villains to run into give a proper answer . I really enjoyed the atmosphere of the asylum and the scarecrow parts in the first one. Now that I'm thinking about it, I do think Arkham city is better though.
> 
> I hope that didn't spoil anything.


Naw, looking forward to it 

I think when I get it Im going to play AA again first, then immediately after, play Arkham City then compare the two :yes 
Yes, I have no life. haha.


----------



## tailsprower7 (Jun 30, 2011)

o jeez thats tough 
sonic adventure dx/sonic adventure 2 battle were both pretty awesome
okami
final fantasy X


----------



## misterCraig (Nov 19, 2011)

Super Mario Galaxy
Resident Evil 4
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
I change my mind all the time, but these are usually my top 3.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

1. Farmville
2. Mafia Wars
3. Bejeweled


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

1. Pokemon Crystal
2. Zelda: Twilight Princess
3. Paper Mario

Oh yeah!!! Nostalgia!!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

1. Zelda ocarina of time 
2. Kingdom Hearts
3. Phantasy Star Online (good times )


----------



## dehiscence (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, that's WAY too hard. We'll just have to settle for top three series?

1.) Zelda (Ocarina of Time and, of course, the first 3)
2.) Elder Scrolls (Morrowwind, Skyrim)
3.) Final Fantasy (II, III, X, XIII)

There's still SO many other great games out there! God of War... Okay, I'll stop now! 

Does anyone remember a game called Blade of Darkness?


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

scooby said:


> Yep and completed the main storyline and the Catwoman dlc. Right now I'd say that I enjoyed AA slightly more, but I've got a LOT more side missions to do to and more villains to run into give a proper answer . I really enjoyed the atmosphere of the asylum and the scarecrow parts in the first one. Now that I'm thinking about it, I do think Arkham city is better though.
> 
> I hope that didn't spoil anything.


I enjoyed AA more as well. In terms of game design it felt like the true successor to Super Metroid.

AC is fun, and while I loved the diversity of villains, very few of them get the focus they deserve. The Mad Hatter was especially squandered. To be honest, none of the featured villains had the wow factor of the Scarecrow from the original game.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

1) Pokemon Gold
2) Diablo 2
3) FIFA (12 i guess)


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

erasercrumbs said:


> I enjoyed AA more as well. In terms of game design it felt like the true successor to Super Metroid.
> 
> AC is fun, and while I loved the diversity of villains, very few of them get the focus they deserve. The Mad Hatter was especially squandered. To be honest, none of the featured villains had the wow factor of the Scarecrow from the original game.


A common complaint I heard about Arkham Asylum was that there wasn't enough villains in the first game, so I guess Rocksteady wanted to cram in as many as possible. I can see what you mean though; Two Face was a lost opportunity. Maybe his split personality could give the game a two way path. Try and save Harvey Dent or try to destroy Two Face. I'm kind of rambling here though.

All in all, I still gush over Arkham City. Although I'm well aware I'm a fanboy at this point.

I'll just do my top 3 games of this generation; I can't really be bothered to consider games of the past too.

1) Batman: Arkham City
2) Assassin's Creed II
3) Red Dead Redemption

*Honorable Mentions

*Enslaved
Limbo
Infamous
Heavy Rain
Resident Evil 5


----------



## The Lost Boy (Nov 23, 2011)

1) borderlands
2) mass effect 2
3) battlefield 3


----------

